# Moss Tanker's Luxor



## R798780 (Oct 27, 2004)

Moss publication on Luxor entering service


----------



## Marcus Cardew (Oct 30, 2004)

*Smart Paint!*

Looks a bit tidier than when I joined her as 2/O in April '74!!!


----------

